# Edge Of Tomorrow



## Veho (Apr 22, 2014)

Groundhog Day with powered battle exoskeletons. _*Get hype.*_ 


Trailer oop: 

​ 

Poster.

Tom Cruise, single-handedly saving the SF genre, for only through the power of SF can we defeat Lord Xenu. 

Exoskeletons are all the rage these days, someone finally remake Terra Nova: SFC with working multiplayer this time please ktnx.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks like a solid DVD night. I am still marginally wary after Elysium though, even though I found it amusing enough.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 23, 2014)

Shouldn't this be called _Knight and Groundhog Day_?


----------



## Satangel (May 20, 2014)

Recently watched Oblivion in glorious 1080p, wasn't that great of a movie but I enjoyed it. Had me thinking a bit about the plot, but I found the shooting/action parts a bit unnecessary, too much work put into that and not enough in the plot.
Just wasn't good enough to really grip me.
Hopefully this doesn't fall into the same trap


----------



## ov3rkill (May 20, 2014)

Live. Die. Respawn. 

Finally, protagonists who can respawn. haha.


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2014)

Japanese trailer (don't worry, it's in English): 


​


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2014)

I saw Godzilla and Days of Future Past recently and this was in the trailers for both of them. Honestly I think the summer movie season is already done with those two movies because this just looks... uninteresting.

Like it's sci-fi Groundhog Day which I guess sounds kinda interesting but the trailer just looked dull and boring and it's not hard enough sci-fi for me to be interested. Reminds me of yet another recent Tom Cruise sci-fi flick, Oblivion, which was definitely more hard sci-fi and had some nice worldcrafting but the plot was entirely boring.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm not sure I would watch it. The trailer shows Rita is babysitting MC(Tom Cruise) like he has no fucking clue what is going on.

I liked the manga where MC learns that he is in a loop by himself after around 5 iterations. He even shoot himself iirc during the 3rd just to test it out.
He went through 100+ iterations, working hard in improving all by himself. She and Rita only knew each other after he's as strong as Rita is. Rita noticed that he also looping because he was using the same tactic Rita was.
Melee weapons because bullets doesn't really hurt mimics much and pile drivers also need ammo which runs out which causes him to die even though he could stand equal footing with the mimics.

I'm not sure though if those are also changed in the movie.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 4, 2014)

Not a Tom Cruise fan, but I'll give this a shot because of the semi-interesting premise. It'll be on Cheap Cineplex Tuesdays doe.


----------



## Ozito (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm going to the cinema in about 2:30 hours to watch this movie, I'm looking forward to it.

-EDIT-
Great movie!
It wasn't filled with only hardcore action, but it also had many hilarious scenes too.
I won't say more since hyping movies just kills them with false anticipations.


----------



## yusuo (Jun 16, 2014)

I downloaded it and watched it last week. It wasn't all that good. A little too predictable for my liking


----------



## p3rand0r (Jun 16, 2014)

Tom Cruise lately has done some nice sci-fi movies ill be happy to watch this one


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2014)

Watched it. Loved it


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jun 25, 2014)

Just watched it and it was kinda ok......Cruise seems like a weeny at first really a coward at heart but after the about the third Death he picks up the notion of him  repeating again n again but like Oblivion its pretty predictable and boring

I give it a "Meh"


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm with Veho on this one. This film was fucking great. I'd say it's definitely worth a watch.


----------



## cracker (Jun 26, 2014)

It was good but umm the theater I saw it at cut off the ending!    I'll find another theater to watch the ending.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 7, 2014)

Watched it last week, definitely enjoyable/worthwhile.
Liked the concept and the humour they put in it, although the ending definitely needs some more explanation.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 18, 2014)

Really really good and miles better than Oblivion. The ending is a little unclear but overall, I really liked it.


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Aug 28, 2015)

This is the most overlooked movie of the summer. Can't believe this didn't do well at the box office. Funny, thrilling, clever, smart, well acted and endlessly entertaining. A great popcorn sci-fi flick! 8.4/10 on the sci-fi/action scale.


----------

